# anarchist bookfair



## anarkistattack (Mar 3, 2008)

in san francisco.

anyone driving north to arcata/humboldt county after?


----------



## macks (Mar 3, 2008)

what's the date/location in SF?


----------



## Mouse (Mar 3, 2008)

this makes me wish we still had that calender option on here to post events. *sigh*


----------



## Liveupyouryouth (Jan 3, 2009)

Liz?!?jaja


----------



## simpletoremember (Jan 7, 2009)

anarkistattack said:


> in san francisco.
> 
> anyone driving north to arcata/humboldt county after?



i might have a car during this point of the year. if we do we'd be driving north for sure. keep in contact.


----------



## spud (Jan 7, 2009)

i would still like to know the date


----------



## jonahxx (Jan 7, 2009)

as far as i can remember the anarchist bookfair in sf is in march right??


----------



## spud (Jan 10, 2009)

yea i heard it was late march just makin sure tho, another issue tho socal or seatle


----------

